# How fast do Africans grow?



## waytoodeep03

I ask this because I bought about 4 mbuna at maybe 1" about two months ago along with some haps and peacocks and the mbuna have tripled in size in 3 months and are leaving my other fish in the dust.

Im worried that in the next few months they will be so big that I cannot add any more juvies to the tank as they might kill them. Juvies are WAYYYY cheaper than 4 " young adults in my neck of the woods. Im talking $6.99 to $35.00.

Is there a chart somewhere online that has a growth rate calculator or chart for fish?


----------



## chapman76

There are so many variables that effect the grow at that young of an age. Water quality, food quality, food quantity, and stocking levels all play parts.

Growth is also typically much quicker and a younger age and slows greatly as they get older. For example, I can get a Sciaenochromis fryeri male to 2" in about 75 days. From 2" to 5", it takes 4-5 months easily. From there it can take quite awhile to get a male to the 7-8" full grown size.


----------



## MalawiLover

Mbuna do seem to grow much quicker than the haps and peacocks even when fed the exact same diet.


----------



## Guest

Growth also depends of species.

Another example is the C. Moori "Blue Dolphin" Hap. It could take up to 2 years for a C. Moori to grow to 2-3 inches


----------



## SonnyBunz

My Socolofi has easily tripled in size since I bought him 7 months ago. He is an absolute beast now and has out grown the rest when he was the smallest :lol:


----------



## chapman76

LC5860 said:


> Another example is the C. Moori "Blue Dolphin" Hap. It could take up to 2 years for a C. Moori to grow to 2-3 inches


Yes, some do grow more slowly, but Moori isn't one of them. If it's taking that long to grow them to 2-3 inches, you must not be feeding enough or the water quality sucks. I've NEVER had a cichlid that took that long to get that big. Not even Altolamprologus calvus and those are some slow growing cichlids.


----------



## waytoodeep03

my frontosa is growing slow as well. it seems like the mbuna increase size with every water change.

this thread is good. how long did it take for your male fish(any species) to go from juvies to full coloration


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Took my male eureka red about a year to get full coloration - now it looks like theres a lightbulb up his butt hes so bright


----------

